

Show HN: FB hackathon HTML5 photo app, demoing in 2 hours - progolferyo
http://www.picpl.us/

======
sixcorners
Nothing is said for people with javascript disabled?

Edit: After enabling javascript, reloading resulted in being stuck on the
loading screen. Had to hold control during refresh.

~~~
zachallia
it's a html5 mobile hackathon... worried about the demo mostly

------
underwater
I built something similar at a hackathon a little while back:
<http://www.pixelstir.com/>

~~~
progolferyo
nice, i like it! did you do anything with it post-hackathon?

------
progolferyo
If you have an Android device, we even support <media> to take pictures from
the browser

------
hifi
Cool idea..doesn't work in Chrome though (latest Chrome 18 on 10.6) but worked
great in Firefox

~~~
hifi
Did you update something? Works now!

~~~
progolferyo
We've seen some issues with FB graph errors. It's probably related to that

------
axsar
you guys are awesome!

------
shpoonj
I don't get it... it's a loading screen with busted search? If you're going to
stall users on a loading screen, maybe, somewhere, there could be an
explanation of what we're waiting on... but I waited ten minutes, nothing
happened, no explanation was given... moving on.

